# تكفوووووووووون عطوووني رايكم بكل صدق في مخطط فلتي بالرياض



## هامور منتّف (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااته
هذا اللي اوووت(layout) الاخيررر ..اللي وصلت له انا والمهندس...لفلة العمر:14: 

احب اشوووف آرائكم ومقترحاتكم ..بكل صدق ..قبل لا اغلط ..اي غلط :80: يدفعني العمر كله
معا العلم ان هذي الفله بمدينة الرياض


اتقبل اي نقد بصدر رحب.. فارجوا انكم ما تقصرووون معاي ...وشكرا مقدمااااااااااااا​
مخطط الدور الارضي






مخطط الدور العلوي


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخى الصورمش واضحة يا ريت تحاول تنزل صور اوضح من كده للمخطط بتاع الفيلا


----------



## معماري/أحمد العشري (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​
أخي هامور 0000 

سأعرض لك بعض الملاحظات التي لفتت نظري والتي أتمني ان تفيدك في مخطط فيلتكم .

أولا : أزاله الأعمده الموجوده أمام المدخل الجانبي لسهوله الحركه و لسهوله دخول الفيلا وللحفاظ علي تأكيد المدخل يمكن ترك الجزء البارز فوق المدخل كما هو 0

ثانيا : أعاده النظر في توجيه السلم الرئيسي المؤدي الي الدور الأول حيث أنه من الأفضل أن يتم توجيه بدايه السلم نحو الصاله أو في اتجاه المدخل الجانبي في مكان متسع بدلا من وضعه الحالي 0

ثالثا : لا يفضل الدخول الي الصاله العائليه من خلا ل المطبخ حتي وان كان فراغ مفتوح ولكن الأفضل أن أمر علي صاله أو مكان توزيع وعندئذ أما أن أدخل المطبخ أو أن أدخل الصاله العائليه 00000 
و قد أجد سبب هذه المشكله هو مكان السلم ذاته والذي أري من وجهه نظري أن تغير مكان السلم الي الركن الموجود بين حجره الطعام وبين المطبخ بمثابه حل للمشكله السابقه كما يجعله كسلم شرفي يستقبل القادمين من أحدي المداخل سواء الجانبيه أو الأماميه مع مراعاه حل ما يطرء علي ذلك من تغيير في الدور الأول 0

رابعا : وجود علاقه ضعيفه بين مكان الجراج و مداخل المبني ذاته وهل هذا الجراج مقصور فقط علي أصحاب الفيلا ومن خلال الصاله العائليه سيدخلون ويخرجون من الفيلا أم هذا الجراج أيضا يمكن أن يستخدمه الضيوف وبالتالي سيكون المداخل بعيده عنه كما ستكون منطقه حمام السباحه ليس بها خصوصيه 0

خامسا : يفضل تغيير شكل حمام السباحه الي الأشكال الدائريه ليحتويه المبني بدلا من الخطوط الصريحه به والشكل الأستطالي له 0

سادسا :عدم وجود تراسات أو بلكونات بالدور الأول وخصوصا في الأماكن التي تطل عل منطقه حمام السباحه ولا أدري أوجود ذلك يتعارض مع العادات والتقاليد أم لا 0

سابعا: عدم وجود حمام مستقل بالدور الأول ليخدم كلا من المكتب والمعيشه الموجوده بالدور الأول كما هو سائد في هذا المسقط حمام لكل غرفه 0

هذا بالأضافه الي طول الممر المقابل للمداخل في الدور الأرضي والذي يمكن معالجته اما بتقسيمه الي مستويين كما هو الموجود تقريبا أما م المدخل الجانبي أو عمل التشطيبات المناسبه التي تعالج ذلك بصريا أما عن طريق الألوان أو الخامات أو الأرضيات أو أضافه أكتاف بسيطه بعقد في منتصف الممر أو غير ذلك 

أيضا اعاده النظر في فرش الحمامات ومعرفه كيفيه الصرف وخصوصا فرش دوره المياه الخاصه بالرجال مع دراسه الأبعاد والحيز للأجهزه الصحيه و أيضا حمام غرفه النوم الرئيسيه أجد به تهدير كبير في مسطحه بسبب الفرش 0


وفي النهايه هذه بعض الأمور التي تم ملاحظتها 00000 والتي قد تحتمل الصواب أو الخطا

الله أسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## هامور منتّف (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلين اختي اميره صلاح
ارفق بالرد ملف مضغوط بالمخطط

اهلين اخوي احمد... تسلم يدك وشكرا لملاحظاتك




معماري/أحمد العشري قال:


> ​أولا : أزاله الأعمده الموجوده أمام المدخل الجانبي لسهوله الحركه و لسهوله دخول الفيلا وللحفاظ علي تأكيد المدخل يمكن ترك الجزء البارز فوق المدخل كما هو



ملاحظه حلوه وجرى التعديل




> ثانيا : أعاده النظر في توجيه السلم الرئيسي المؤدي الي الدور الأول حيث أنه من الأفضل أن يتم توجيه بدايه السلم نحو الصاله أو في اتجاه المدخل الجانبي في مكان متسع بدلا من وضعه الحالي 0



ما ادري :18: بس اتوووقع انه لو يتم توجييه نحو الصاله ..فراح يبرز جزء كبير منه في ممر المدخل الجانبي :10: ... انت ويش رايك ..لو اغير شكله الى حلزوني معا اني سمعت انه مكلف جدا؟




> ثالثا : لا يفضل الدخول الي الصاله العائليه من خلا ل المطبخ حتي وان كان فراغ مفتوح ولكن الأفضل أن أمر علي صاله أو مكان توزيع وعندئذ أما أن أدخل المطبخ أو أن أدخل الصاله العائليه 00000



هذي الصاله... هي بالاحرى Dining hall ..صالة طعام وليست صالة جلوس
فيا ترى .. نفس الملاحظه المذكور تنطبق هنا ؟:59: 





> رابعا : وجود علاقه ضعيفه بين مكان الجراج و مداخل المبني ذاته وهل هذا الجراج مقصور فقط علي أصحاب الفيلا ومن خلال الصاله العائليه سيدخلون ويخرجون من الفيلا أم هذا الجراج أيضا يمكن أن يستخدمه الضيوف وبالتالي سيكون المداخل بعيده عنه كما ستكون منطقه حمام السباحه ليس بها خصوصيه 0



الارض المقام عليها الفيلا ..تقع على شارعين جنوبي وشمالي.. والكراج يقع على الشارع الشمالي للفيلا... وهو مخصص لدخول عائلتي
اما بالنسبه للمداخل.. الجنوبيه.. فهي مداخل الضيوف سوا كانوا رجال ام عائلات ؟؟ ويش رايك الحين ؟؟:84: حلوه الفكره




> خامسا : يفضل تغيير شكل حمام السباحه الي الأشكال الدائريه ليحتويه المبني بدلا من الخطوط الصريحه به والشكل الأستطالي له 0


قمت بتحديد هذا الشكل بناء على اشكال مصنوعه من الفيبر قلاس توجد عند اصحاب المسابح ...وسعرها معقول نوعا معا ..ولا يوجد عندهم اشكال دائره... لكن اتوقع ان عندهم شكلي كلوي ( شكل الكليه ) ...ولكن ماقاساته صغيره:87: 




> سادسا :عدم وجود تراسات أو بلكونات بالدور الأول وخصوصا في الأماكن التي تطل عل منطقه حمام السباحه ولا أدري أوجود ذلك يتعارض مع العادات والتقاليد أم لا 0


لا ليس هناك تعرض بين العادات ولكن.. الملاحظ ان البلكونات.. في اغلب الفلل يتم تحويلها الى مستودعات  لان جونا بالرياض ما يساعد :86: انك تجلس اكثر من ساعه بالبلكونه ايام الصيف او ايام الشتاء:61: 




> سابعا: عدم وجود حمام مستقل بالدور الأول ليخدم كلا من المكتب والمعيشه الموجوده بالدور الأول كما هو سائد في هذا المسقط حمام لكل غرفه 0



ملاحظه حلوووه وراح اجري التعديل




> هذا بالأضافه الي طول الممر المقابل للمداخل في الدور الأرضي والذي يمكن معالجته اما بتقسيمه الي مستويين كما هو الموجود تقريبا أما م المدخل الجانبي أو عمل التشطيبات المناسبه التي تعالج ذلك بصريا أما عن طريق الألوان أو الخامات أو الأرضيات أو أضافه أكتاف بسيطه بعقد في منتصف الممر أو غير ذلك



 لا يهمك هذي لعبتي بهالمكان  راح اخليه مدخل فخم يوحي للزائر ان الفيلا فيلا هامور منتف 




> أيضا اعاده النظر في فرش الحمامات ومعرفه كيفيه الصرف وخصوصا فرش دوره المياه الخاصه بالرجال مع دراسه الأبعاد والحيز للأجهزه الصحيه و أيضا حمام غرفه النوم الرئيسيه أجد به تهدير كبير في مسطحه بسبب الفرش 0



ما فهمت ؟؟؟:87: ويش تقصد من فرش الحمامات... البلاط يعني

شكرا لملاحظاتك  وبانتظار رجوعك مره ثانيه...وكلي امل بمزيد من مشاركات الاعضاء:84:

​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا بالله منت هامور منتف .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... اللهم لا حسد ... مساحات كبيرة ما شاء الله ومطبخين يشرحوا الصدر وتصميم في المجمل لزيز مبروك مقدما.

ملاحظات الاخ الكريم احمد في محلها وردودك مفنعه .. اتفق معك بالنسبة للدرج ولا انصحك بالحلزوني ... واترك الرد على اسئلتك للاخ احمد لمناقشتها.

طبعا التصميم والله اعجبني وودي آخذ المرسام واعدل بعض التعديلات التي ارى انها ستطور التصميم اكثر " لا يأخذك الكلام فربما ما تطلع بأي شيء جديد" ولكن الوقت لايسمح لي حاليا .. وانا المستفيد في نهاية المطاف .. ان شاء الله اتمكن من سرقة بعض الوقت للرجوع للتصميم واتمنى ان يكون قريبا.

لا انسى ان اشكرك على عرض مشروعك واتمنى ان يشارك الاعضاء بالاراء وبالتمرن على مناقشة المالك .. فالمسألة مهمه جدا

بالتوفيق


----------



## هامور منتّف (17 أكتوبر 2006)

سعدت بمروك يابوصالح وعلى انتظار لرجوك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
المنتف قد تُقرأ بفتح التاء وقد تقرأ بكسرها ،، وفي كل الاحوال فالتصميم يدل على جهد بذله المعماري ،، وهو في البداية والنهاية يجب ان لا يخرج عن تحقيق متطلبات شخصية لك تود ان تحققها في هذا التصميم. هذا المدخل عام نقوله دائما لكل من يرغب في التصميم او يرغب في ابداء الرأي حوله ،، ومع ذلك فإن هناك ملاحظات آمل ان يتسع صدرك لها ،، وهي إضافة لملاحظات زميلي العزيز أحمد العشري ،، واريد ان اوضح فيما جاء بينكما من حوار الى ان البلكونات غير مجديه في جو كجو الرياض ،، وارى ان كلام الهامور صحيح ،، اي ان المشكلة مناخية وليست اجتماعية وان كان توجه المجتمع لا يغفل في هذا الموضوع.

الارض ليست كبيره ،، ومع ذلك فالتصميم يجمع عناصر كثيرة على هذه الارض. تنسيق الموقع العام يحتاج الى إعادة نظر فيما يظهر لي ،، المساحة الجميلة الخلفية (الواجهة العائلية) قسمها المسبح ومنع الاستفادة منها ،، ربما يكون الحل في إعادة توجيه المسبح او تغيير مكانه ليأخذ قسما ويترك قسما كمتنفس للأطفال والعائلة ،، ملاحظة الزميل أحمد فيما يخص الاعمدة على المدخل الجانبي ملاحظة دقيقة ومهمة خصوصا ان المدخل على الارتداد الجانبي الضيق.

موضوع إختلاف المستويات في فيلا صغيرة كهذه يخلق مشاكل عديدة خصوصا في الممرات المستمرة والرئيسية ،، لو ان إختلاف المستوى جاء لهدف تمييز فراغ معين لكان أفضل من رفع الممر ثم خفضه بدون سبب ،، لو أن الامر لي لجعلت الممرات المسترمة والرئيسية في مستوى واحد. 

مقابلة المغاسل ومدخل دورة المياه للمجلس الرئيسي أعتقد انها مشكلة يجب التفكير فيها ،، حل هذا الموضوع ليس صعبا أبدا ،، اعتقد ان المعماري لو طلب منه ان يجعل الوصول للمغاسل ودورة المياه بشكل غير مباشر من المجلس سيكون في مقدوره حل الموضوع. بالاضافة الى أن حمام الرجال ربما يكون صغير بالمقارنة مع غيره. نفس المشكلة متكررة في الحمام والمغاسل المقابلة لمجلس النساء.

التصميم متطلبات ورغبات ،، ومع ذلك ،، في منزل صغير كهذا ، لا أدري مالحاجة لوجود مطبخين منفصلين بهذا الشكل ،، اعرف حساسية بعض الناس من الروائح المنبعثه من الطبخ ، ورغبتهم في نفس الوقت في وجود مطابخ مفتوحه على الصالات ، ولكن هذا قد يرفع التكلفة ولا يحقق النتائج بشكل كبير ،، سيكون المطبخ المغلق المخصص للأعمال الثقيلة اليومية Dirty Kitchen هو المطبخ الرئيسي على صغر حجمة وسيكون المطبخ الخارجي كما لو كان مطبخا للزينة ،، هذه نظرة شخصية قد لا تتوافق مع رأيك ، ولكن ربما يكون من المناسب اعادة التفكير على الاقل في تغيير النسب والمساحات. والممر الذي يربط غرفة الطعام بالمطبخين غير مريح ،، ضيق مع أهميته والحاجةالمستمرة اليه ،، وكذلك عليه ابواب كثيرة مع ان الفراغ الموالي له من جهة الصالة كبير وشبه ميت ، وهناك ايضا اشكاليه في الحركة بين الصالتين والممر الذي يربط مدخل النساء والصالة العائلية. قد تكون هذه المشكلة في الرسم وتداخل الخطوط بإعتبار ان الرسم شبه تنفيذي وليس معماريا يهدف لتوضيح الفكرة.

الدور العلوي محلول بطريقة جميلة في أغلب احواله وان كنت ارى عدم جدوى فتح قسم صغير من الصالة على الصالة السفلية ،، وربما لو تم تغطية هذا الجزء ليكون امتدادا للصالة العلوية ويطل على الخارج مباشرة لكان افضل سواء من ناحية المنظر والسعة الآنية او من ناحية استخدام هذه الصالة في حالة الحاجة للتمدد المستقبلي حيث يمكن ان تكون غرفة إضافية. تسميات الغرف اعتقد ان بها مشلكة وربما لا استطيع تصور غرفة نوم ضيف في هذا المكان الا اذا كان الضيف جزءا من العائلة. وهناك ايضا Dirty Kitchen . 

هذه الملاحظات لا تقلل من التصميم ولا الجهد المبذول فيه ،، والامر في بدايته ونهايته ،، رغبات ومتطلبات ،، ومحفظة يكفي ما بها.

وفقك الله وبارك لك في العمر وبيت العمر.


----------



## hosam-hasn (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## الشاب حسني (17 أكتوبر 2006)

تشكر على المجهود
لكن لدي بعض الملاحظات بخصوص كثرة الممرات وصعوبة الأنتقال من فراغ لآخر 
وكدلك الفكرة فى فتح حجرتي النوم على حمام واحد ( أين الخصوصية العربية؟ ) والتعقيد فى التصميم بحد ذاته من حيث كثرة الفراغت المغلقة والكثرة من التلاعب بالحوائط الأمر الدي سيؤدي الى تشوش واضح فى الواجهات ...........وشكرا


----------



## هامور منتّف (18 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا والله بمشرفناااا فيصل
والله ان مرورك وردك اثلج صدري :84: واااااااااااااااالف شكر لكل ملاحظة ادرجتهااا وعساك على القووووووووووه
وبالمناسبه المنتف ..لفتح التاء... وتعني اللي ما معاه ولا ريال  والله يرزقنا وياكم كل خير



فيصل الشريف;248387 قال:


> تنسيق الموقع العام يحتاج الى إعادة نظر فيما يظهر لي ،،


وجهة نظر احترمها  ولكن اذا كانت مساحة الارض الاجماليه 752متر مربع..ومساحة البناء 329 متر مربع ...فهل ترى هذي النسب متوافقه؟ واذا كان الجواب لا..فكيف احل هذه المشكله:84: ؟


> المساحة الجميلة الخلفية (الواجهة العائلية) قسمها المسبح ومنع الاستفادة منها ،، ربما يكون الحل في إعادة توجيه المسبح او تغيير مكانه ليأخذ قسما ويترك قسما كمتنفس للأطفال والعائلة


كنت اسعى ان يكون المسبح في هذا المكان..لكي يعطي منظر رائع..لمن هم داخل الفيلا .. ولو لاحظت وجود واجهات زجاجيه في صالة الطعام العائليه وركن الافطار وصالة الجلوس ومجلس النساء ..وكذلك الدور العلوي:84: ..اتمنى انني وفقت في اختيار مكان المسبح المناسب:28: 



> موضوع إختلاف المستويات في فيلا صغيرة كهذه يخلق مشاكل عديدة خصوصا في الممرات المستمرة والرئيسية ،، لو ان إختلاف المستوى جاء لهدف تمييز فراغ معين لكان أفضل من رفع الممر ثم خفضه بدون سبب ،، لو أن الامر لي لجعلت الممرات المسترمة والرئيسية في مستوى واحد.


بالنسبه لاختلاف مستويات الممرات.. فسوف ...يكون هناك فرصه لاعادة التفكير وقت التنفيذ:10: وحينها يمكن تلافي اي مشكله قبل حدوثها



> مقابلة المغاسل ومدخل دورة المياه للمجلس الرئيسي أعتقد انها مشكلة يجب التفكير فيها ،، حل هذا الموضوع ليس صعبا أبدا ،، اعتقد ان المعماري لو طلب منه ان يجعل الوصول للمغاسل ودورة المياه بشكل غير مباشر من المجلس سيكون في مقدوره حل الموضوع. بالاضافة الى أن حمام الرجال ربما يكون صغير بالمقارنة مع غيره. نفس المشكلة متكررة في الحمام والمغاسل المقابلة لمجلس النساء


 ما اتوقع انه بالسهوله اللي تتوقعها :87: .... لان لو حاولنا ايجاد مدخل بديل للمغاسل والحمام ..فسوف يكون قريب جدا من المنطقه الفاصله بين قسم العائله وقسم ضيافة الرجال وهالمكان احاول ان يكون معزول بقدر الامكان
على العموم سوف اطلب من المعماري ايجاد فكره مناسبه :18: واذا عندك حل :11: فلا تبخل على اخوووك؟؟



> لا أدري مالحاجة لوجود مطبخين منفصلين بهذا الشكل ،، اعرف حساسية بعض الناس من الروائح المنبعثه من الطبخ ، ورغبتهم في نفس الوقت في وجود مطابخ مفتوحه على الصالات ، ولكن هذا قد يرفع التكلفة ولا يحقق النتائج بشكل كبير ،، سيكون المطبخ المغلق المخصص للأعمال الثقيلة اليومية Dirty Kitchen هو المطبخ الرئيسي على صغر حجمة وسيكون المطبخ الخارجي كما لو كان مطبخا للزينة ،، هذه نظرة شخصية قد لا تتوافق مع رأيك ،


 والله انه نفس تفكيري ورأيي ..ولو المساحه تخدمني كان خليت Dirty Kitchen برا الفيلا والمطبخ الرئيسي هو اللي بكون مخصص للاعمال اليوميه



> ولكن ربما يكون من المناسب اعادة التفكير على الاقل في تغيير النسب والمساحات. والممر الذي يربط غرفة الطعام بالمطبخين غير مريح ،، ضيق مع أهميته والحاجةالمستمرة اليه ،، وكذلك عليه ابواب كثيرة مع ان الفراغ الموالي له من جهة الصالة كبير وشبه ميت ،


والله ...هذي جبتهااااا صح...وتسلم مليوووون :20: 



> وهناك ايضا اشكاليه في الحركة بين الصالتين والممر الذي يربط مدخل النساء والصالة العائلية. قد تكون هذه المشكلة في الرسم وتداخل الخطوط بإعتبار ان الرسم شبه تنفيذي وليس معماريا يهدف لتوضيح الفكرة.


:10: ممكن تفسر لي اكثررر:57: ما فهمت وجهة نظرك



> الدور العلوي محلول بطريقة جميلة في أغلب احواله وان كنت ارى عدم جدوى فتح قسم صغير من الصالة على الصالة السفلية ،، وربما لو تم تغطية هذا الجزء ليكون امتدادا للصالة العلوية ويطل على الخارج مباشرة لكان افضل سواء من ناحية المنظر والسعة الآنية او من ناحية استخدام هذه الصالة في حالة الحاجة للتمدد المستقبلي حيث يمكن ان تكون غرفة إضافية.


 هذا فراااغ طلع معا الاسف:61: نتيجة كبر مساحة الدور الارضي.. واستغلاله كصالة عائليه... راح يولد اهمال كبير لصالات الدور الارضي... وكذلك انتقال الحركه والازعاج ..الى الدور الاول..والذي مخصص للنوم والراحه فقط




> تسميات الغرف اعتقد ان بها مشلكة وربما لا استطيع تصور غرفة نوم ضيف في هذا المكان الا اذا كان الضيف جزءا من العائلة.


 فيه خطأ في التسميه..  



> وهناك ايضا Dirty Kitchen .


تقصد بالدور الارضي؟؟



> هذه الملاحظات لا تقلل من التصميم ولا الجهد المبذول فيه ،، والامر في بدايته ونهايته ،، رغبات ومتطلبات ،، ومحفظة يكفي ما بها.


شكرااااااااا لمرورك وبانتظار تعقيبك​


----------



## هامور منتّف (18 أكتوبر 2006)

hosam-hasn قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير


شكرا لمرورك ياحساااااااام



الشاب حسني;248717 قال:


> لكن لدي بعض الملاحظات بخصوص كثرة الممرات وصعوبة الأنتقال من فراغ لآخر


ممكن توضح اكثر... معا اني اشوف كل اللي بالفيلا ثلاث ممرات
ممر مدخل الرجال
ممر مدخل النساء
امتداد الممر الواقع بين صالة الجلوس والدرج والمطبخ
وممر صغير ( ولا يسمى بمر ) بين المطبخين:59: 




> وكدلك الفكرة فى فتح حجرتي النوم على حمام واحد ( أين الخصوصية العربية؟ )


الفكره ان هذي الغرفه راح تكون ..غرف بنات ..وهو ما يزيد الترابط بين بنات عائلتنا ..لكي تاخذ الكبيره بالها من الصغيره وعدم عزلهن بكل غرفه:84: 



> والتعقيد فى التصميم بحد ذاته من حيث كثرة الفراغت المغلقة والكثرة من التلاعب بالحوائط الأمر الدي سيؤدي الى تشوش واضح فى الواجهات ...........وشكرا


بصررراحه  شوشت تفكيري ممكن توووضح اكثر ولا عليك امر :82: ​


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (19 أكتوبر 2006)

يا ريت يا بش مهندس لما تحب تعرض مشروع يكون واضح شوي حتى الواحد يعرف يعطيك رأيه كويس


----------



## بريهان (19 أكتوبر 2006)

للاسف المشروع مش واضح اوى


----------



## ARAB-ENG-3 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الزملاء بريهان وأخت الشهيدين
الموضوع واضح والمخططات واضحه والزملاء اللذين علقوا على ادق التفاصيل لم يكن ليستطيعوا ذلك لولا الوضوح الذي شاهدوه ، في المرفقات توجد نفس المخططات بالوضوح الكامل ويمكن فتحها والاطلاع على المخططات بوضوح عالي جدا. إذا كان هناك مشكلة تواجهكم او تواجه احد الزملاء في شئ معين فيمكن طرحه بوضوح وشرح كافي ليمكن للإدارة حله او المساعدة في حله ، حتى لو كان نقدا بناءاً للملتقى يمكن ان يساعد في تطوير الملتقى بشكل أفضل.

المهم أن المخططات التي وضعها صاحبها (هامور منتف) واضحه للجميع وموجودة بالمرفقات بشكل أوضح ، وهو ونحن نتطلع لمشاركتكم الايجابية التي تفيدنا وتفيده ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## كلكامش (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لاحظت في مخطط فلتك ان هناك مشكلة حركة تجمع المطبخ المفتوح مع المطبخ الساخن (الوسخ) وغرفة الطعام حيث تكون هذه فضاءات حركة ومصحوبة بحمل الاواني وعمليات فتح الابواب ممكن ان تعيق مثل هذه الوظيفة.
وانا معجب بمخطط فلتك


----------



## هامور منتّف (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوووووووووواني....كل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحه وسلامه
اخت الشهيدين
بريهان
شكرا لمروركم 
Arab-eng-3
شكررا لتعقيبك 

كلكامش
شكرا ... لملاحظتك... اخوووي ..وترا اخذتها بالبال:14:


----------



## السعودي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله ..
بما أني من الربع السعوديين وصاحب مكتب هندسي (وشبعان) من هالامور ..
..
سأعلق بإشارات سريعه وذلك لضيق الوقت ..
..
سأبداء التعليق من مدخل الرجال ..تغيير وضع المغاسل المقابل للمجلس..ويفضل لوكان مدخل مفتوح لصالة الطعام مكان المغاسل لان مدخل الطعام مخنوق ..هناك بالمجلس كسرة في الجدار مافائدتها وكذلك هي موجودة في مجلس النساء..وبجزء من المنور المقابل لمدخل الرجال الواقع بحانب حمام النساء يوضع حمام الرجال ( ولا طغت على احتياجك المدخلية بوجه الضيوف )..
..
مدخل خدمات المطبخ كيف تخديمه من الشارع ؟..
.. السلم .. وهو عصب التصميم بنظري لان شكله قد يؤثر على وضع المنزل الداخلي بالنسبه لتصميمك مكانه الافضل بالركن الخلفي لصالة الطعام بجوارباب المطبخ الرئيس عند نهاية خط المقطع ( وضح المكان) ويكون بواجهة الزوار واقل تكلفه ان كان مستند على حائطين..
..
اهتم بالاند سكيبينق.. تنسق الحديقه ..
..
وملاحظات المهندس احمد بعضها جيد ؟..
..
لاتنسى تعزمنا بعد ماتسكن .. موفق خير ( واهم شي راي المعزبة )


----------



## هامور منتّف (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين حبايبي ..لمروركم ...ومساعدكم .. وابشرررركم بديت ابني
ولا يهمك يالسعودي راح اعزززمك ​


----------



## هامور منتّف (27 يونيو 2007)

من يذكر موضوعي هذااا؟؟؟:68: 

انا الحمد لله بديت ابني هالمخطط بعد ما عدلت عليه وهذي صوره من المشروع

وانا شاء الله راح انزل كل الصور..لاني مصور الفيلا مرحله مرحله


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك ويهنيك ان شالله


----------



## هامور منتّف (7 يوليو 2007)

والله يوفقك ..ويرزقك بيت في الجنه وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## سارة فاروق (9 يوليو 2007)

الأعمدة كثيرة أرجع للأنشائى


----------



## احمد العيسوى (9 يوليو 2007)

المخطط جيد الى حد ما ولكن به بعض الاخطاء


----------



## jrydat (10 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في رايي ان هناك تصاميم وافكار اجمل 

ارى ان تفكر في فكرة اخرى تتلافى فيها الملاحظات السابقة ولا تنسى هذي فلة العمر 

خذ وقتك في التصميم


----------



## نهى م.م.يوسف (22 يونيو 2010)

اولا انااخدت البلان بعد اذنك وثانيا علاقة الموقع العام بالمبنى لايوجد حدائق الممرات تقليديه مبدئيا راح اعدل بالبلان واعرضوا


----------

